#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Pattaya Marriot and Spa Hotel to hold Art exhibition

## dirtydog

*PATTAYA PARADISE ART EXHIBITION FROM 7-13 SEPT. AT MARRIOT, PATTAYA*

Marriot and Spa Hotel with the US Navy Federation of Thailand joined to organize Art Exhibition for charity. Art professor Suluck Siwaluck, chaired opening the Art exhibition along with many famous Thai Artists.

On the 7 September 2007, at Marriot Hotel, by the Waterside Pavillion, ten famous Thai Artists have joined the Art Exhibition. They were: Ang-Karn Galayanaphong, Nab Sothiphand, Hong-jorn Sanae-gnamjaruen, Suphasit Wongrom-gnern, Prasert Bputsorn, Pornchai Lert-thamsiri, Somyos Kamsaeng, Samphan Suphaluck, Kajorn Maleerat and Panuwat Jitiwuthigarn.

All Artists have expressed the beauty of Wave, Wind and Sunshine by the nature of Pattaya in Oil painting and Water Color. Many Art lovers both Thais and foreigners appeared to absorb the beauty of the paintings and enjoyed the Buffet with wine and drinks. The income of the Exhibition will go to Spirit To Serve Project to donate to Set-Satien School, in patronage of the King for Depth students.

The Art Exhibition has been organized from 7 – 13 September 2007, at 09.00 – 19.00. For more information please contact Khun Nok-Yoong at 038-412120 Ext. 1023

Pattaya Daily News

----------

